# 나름



## vientito

This is such a vague word that even though I have encountered it so many times since the beginning I still have a hard time grasping its meaning.  I have asked a native before but she could not even find the right way to explain to me.  

I have cut and pasted two definitions I have found in naver, the first of which I could not quite understand the essence at all:
(1) 그 됨됨이나 하기에 달림을 나타내는 말.
(2) 각자가 가지고 있는 방식이나 깜냥을 이르는 말.


I got this sentence from a webtoon and I am not even sure what is the role of 나름 in this sentence

이 정도면 나름 온당한 거래 아닌가?

How could we use this word appropiately ?


----------



## Kross

Hello, vientito

Whether 나름 is placed in the sentence or not doesn't change the general idea of the sentence. 

But a speaker tries to *more clearly* *reveal his/her own viewpoint *or *choose one side* on the deal using 나름, 

one that can be interpreted in usually a couple of ways like yes, neutral, or no. 

Even though the speaker already know that the deal might have some drawbacks, 

or some people are criticizing it harshly, he/she however prefers to take a side after considering overall details.


----------



## vientito

Kross said:


> Hello, vientito
> 
> Whether 나름 is placed in the sentence or not doesn't change the general idea of the sentence.
> 
> But a speaker tries to *more clearly* *reveal his/her own viewpoint *or *choose one side* on the deal using 나름,
> 
> one that can be interpreted in usually a couple of ways like yes, neutral, or no.
> 
> Even though the speaker already know that the deal might have some drawbacks,
> 
> or some people are criticizing it harshly, he/she however prefers to take a side after considering overall details.



Does it function more or less like the adverb, 꽤?

It feels like an adverb to me, but dictionary insists that it is classed as a 의존명사.


----------



## Kross

Hello again, vientito

꽤 sounds much stronger than 나름 in a certainty degree. 꽤 gives a strong impression that a speaker reveals his/her opinions freely. But 

나름 is used when someone shows his/her viewpoints carefully, carining a listener's possible negative feelings and thoughts.   

I personally think that 나름 is just a step forward from a neutral mindset like 50:50 to 60:40.


I agree that it looks like an adverb. But we all know that it's just a grammar thing. How you feel about this is more important. 

That way you can use it in everyday conversation.


----------



## vientito

Kross said:


> Hello again, vientito
> 
> 꽤 sounds much stronger than 나름 in a certainty degree. 꽤 gives a strong impression that a speaker reveals his/her opinions freely. But
> 
> 나름 is used when someone shows his/her viewpoints carefully, carining a listener's possible negative feelings and thoughts.
> 
> I personally think that 나름 is just a step forward from a neutral mindset like 50:50 to 60:40.
> 
> 
> I agree that it looks like an adverb. But we all know that it's just a grammar thing. How you feel about this is more important.
> 
> That way you can use it in everyday conversation.





Thank you for your helpful insight in this particular usage.  I think I am beginning to get the feel for it now.


----------

